# I want to move to another table



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

At a restaurant, I would like to ask an employee at a restaurant that me and my company want to move to another table. How can I say this?

"Haluaisin muuttaa toiselle pöydälle." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You would be understood. In my mind, I see you sitting *on* the new table, though, not *at* it. These are better:

_Haluaisin siirtyä toiseen pöytään.
Haluaisin saada toisen pöydän.
_

GOM


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

I would start a bit differently...

Onko(voisiko olla) mahdollinen, että saamme uuden/toisen/erilaisen pöydän, joka on ... whatever your reason to move is


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Mahdollinen" is ungrammatical in your sentence.

GOM


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

Hei Grumpy,
should it be partitive? I love to learn and need corrections, but only saying what is wrong leaves me on half of the way....

Thanks for your help.


----------

